# HELP !! Rabbit HX 720 issues



## that_tall_guy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a problem with my Hx 720. 
It cuts good and artcut works great but the cutter will always leave a small part uncut at the end of each individual shape. So it leaves a space between the end and start points of the shape and doesn't compltete the shape. The space is always in the same spot depending on the design and always about 1 to 2mm long. It makes weeding difficult because you have to go through the design and cut the small part that it missed. How can I fix this? Is there a way to calibrate the machine through the artcut software?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the same cutter/software but don't have that issue. Occasionally I have had a similar thing with some fonts. Have you tried in Artcut opening the offending item with the node editor then zooming in to make sure the lines actually meet where they are supposed to? I have fixed a few things where I have had a similar problem by checking this and finding that the cutter was cutting as it was supposed too.... it was just the lines didn't meet up!


----------



## that_tall_guy (Apr 2, 2009)

No, if only it were that easy. I've been there and checked it out and no problems with nodes. I thought it could be the way that the files are made. 
I usually create my files in Illustrator cs3 then save off an EPS which I then import into Artcut. Artcut imports it reversed and upside down with additional random node points that have nothing to do with the shape itself and I delete them, reflect the image and thats it. Am I doing things right? How do you import files to Artcut?? What colour are they supposed to be in illustrator?? I must be doing something wrong. Either that or the machine is incorrectly calibrated. Also is there a way to calibrate these Rabbit cutters?


----------



## that_tall_guy (Apr 2, 2009)

This may help, I don't use the Artcut cutting utility, I go to file>print>preferences and then define the page size. I have never been able to get the cutter to cut using the utility on the main tool bar at the top of the screen, and I know there are settings in there to define accuracy of the cutter. When I go to cut using this method it either does nothing at all, or I get an error message that just says !Error 1.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

What speed are you running it at?

Most of my work I run at around 50 to 100 (The more detail the more I slow it down)


----------



## that_tall_guy (Apr 2, 2009)

Speed doesn't seem to be the issue, I have tried speeding it up and slowing it down to no avail. I usually cut at 50 or 75 so no problems there.
Do you cut using your printer utility, or the artcut cutter utility?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

I just use artcut, most of my work is text which I create in artcut, other work such as logo's (up to 3 colour) I generally create with gimp or similar, save as a bmp file then trace in to artcut. SOmetimes they need tweaking a little but not always


----------



## DecalGuy (Nov 26, 2007)

I read this in another forum as I don't use "artcut" but it sounds like your problem.

*it is offset. In ArtCut, it would be "Close", under Plotter Compensation Tab. It's now set to 0.35mm. It works very well. Thanks.

I want to confirm that it was "Sharp Angle" compensation setting that caused the original problem, so I turned that off completely.* 

This guy was having the same problem as you described with the cut not closing it might be worth the try, hope it helps.

Mike


----------



## rali09715 (Dec 5, 2021)

Rabbit hx 720 setting in artcut softwere


----------

